# New species of tortoise discovered in Afghanistan!



## GBtortoises (Jan 21, 2010)

A new and rare species of tortoise was discovered this week in Afghanistan and it is believed that there may be other subspecies of this newly found tortoise _Armystudo helmetusensis_ in other war ravaged Middle Eastern countries. Hyperfast evolution at it's finest!


----------



## Jupiterannette (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL i hope the little guy is bullet proof!


----------



## Isa (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL Very cute


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 21, 2010)

ohhh I love it! US ARMY!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 21, 2010)

That's one tough species of tortoise! 

Surviving in Afghanistan is an arduous task for all who undertake it.

[Humore aside, my sister's over there as a legal advisor to their equivalent of a justice department, and her stories are very moving...]


----------



## sulcata (Jan 23, 2010)

i lol so hard!!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cute indeed.  My son Noah say that's an Army Tortoise.


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL! Is this a cousin of Mr. Von Helmet...(isn't there someone w/that name here?)


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevlar von Helm! 

He's in the calendar collage, I think.


----------



## jhaparth2006 (Jan 26, 2010)

cute!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jan 26, 2010)

that is great!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 27, 2010)

D hahaha.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 27, 2010)

My cousin is a marine but maybe when he goes back to afg. he won't mind picking me up a couple of army torts?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice! haha


----------



## Kymiie (Jan 28, 2010)

LOVE IT LMAO!!!!
xx


----------

